# Things you find in the Log



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Jan 31, 2016)

Going through this tree today getting ready to mill it with my Alaskan mill in the next couple weeks and found a 4" piece of rebar buried about 1/2" under the bark....whew man that would have been bad. 

Then after cutting the stump and roots off I notice the section circled in yellow. Carefully cut out a small section of this with an old chisel and it turned out to be an old fence post that had been put up against the tree and then the tree grew around it. 

I counted somewhere between 50 - 60 rings back from the new growth for when someone put up this post. 

Just never know what you going to find.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yikes that rebar would have made a real bad day...
Be cool to see the post after you pull it out. Wonder what kind of wood it is?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 3, 2016)

Pretty amazing how a tree will grow around an object that is just leaning against it. I have a old iron hay rake wheel that I have visions of making something with someday. It leaned against a maple tree behind my garage for several years, I moved it last summer and had to use a iron bar to pry it out of the bark. I have seen surveyors ribbon tied tightly around a tree restrict the growth in the area where it is tied. Think I might consider butting that log a few feet.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 3, 2016)

I have found many many steel fence posts that trees have grown around. Usually with my chainsaw. I run a metal detector over them now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 3, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> I have found many many steel fence posts that trees have grown around. Usually with my chainsaw. I run a metal detector over them now.


We don't have the steel fence post problem in VT. The farmers were too poor to buy them so they used cedar, when the cedar rotted off they stapled the wire to the little trees that sprouted up along the fence line. Nope no steel fence posts just barbwire and staples.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2016)

I've hit lots of nails, the occasional shotgun slug or rifle bullet and lots and lots of taps left in maple trees. The cast taps and plastic ones don't slow the saw down but the two stainless steel ones I found earlier this year sure did chew up the blade on my mill.


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Feb 3, 2016)

@sprucegum considet yourself lucky! Those t posts ruin chains. Not too easy on the arms either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 3, 2016)

hmmvbreaker said:


> @sprucegum considet yourself lucky! Those t posts ruin chains. Not too easy on the arms either.


Hooked a piece of barb wire just rite with the bandmill last summer and it stopped the blade dead, thought the whole mill blew apart when the blade broke. Usually it just goes zing and cuts rite through, dulls the blade beyond use but they usually can be resharpened.


----------



## Mandolin (Feb 3, 2016)

I hit a cannonball one time. The mill was moving to "A Whole Lotta Shakin Goin On."

Reactions: Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Standingtall Woodworks (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey Mark, Finally made it to the site. 

Jim showed me the log after you got half way thru it. Beautiful boards coming off that

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Mar 25, 2016)

Yea man. We need to get together toget that table for Jim out of the stump. But hell I went and Fell and broke my right elbow at MSI 2 weeks ago and had surgery yesterday  Tommy was like ah man of all the dudes on island to fall at his shop. I was teasing him hard man. Too funny.


----------



## gvwp (Apr 19, 2016)

Hit a horse shoe in the center of a Sassafras log one time. Brought the 51hp cat to its knees. Not to mention scared the bejeepers out of me! I still have the piece of wood with the horse shoe in it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

